# Buserelin/Lupron



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi again Maz 

I know Lupron is not used over here but can you tell me the rough dose- equivalence it has to buserelin, specifcially :

1) how much buserelin = Lupron 0.2cc (40 micrograms)
2) how much Lupron = buserelin 0.5

 Cheers

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Absolutely no idea sorry  

They are both gonadorelin analogues and have fairly similar chemical structures and molecular formulas but have no idea if there is any equivalence data on them. The doses used here are so dis-similar that it's impossible to say if they are equivalent (we only have leuporelin in monthly injection form)

Maz x


----------

